# 6x12 full frame



## mysteryscribe (Apr 6, 2006)

this is a negative show with my new camera build.  this is a 6x12 or a 120 roll film negative shot in a 116 camera from the thirties.. Held up pretty well i would say...


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 6, 2006)

Magic !

What make and model of camera ?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 6, 2006)

It's a kodak 116 circa 1935... I converted it to 120 roll film...  Gets five shots on a roll.  The bellows was good so all I had to do was to make a few minor modifications to the the film transport... total cost of camera, shipping, and modifications under ten bucks///


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Fate (Apr 7, 2006)

I love your use of old equipment mysteryscribe.... it goes to show that you dont need the latest DSLR to capture great images


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to say its what in your head not in your hand but I can get a pretty good sized arguement going on that..  But thanks the images are adaquate I guess.


----------

